# Suche Stecker für LED Module



## maxi (7 April 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe gebrauchte runde sehr grosse LED Module.
In jedes sind 4 Einzelmodule verbaut.

Die Steckerbuchsen sind ca. 10mm breit. Die 6 Kontakte in der Buchse sind sehr dünn, sind 2 mm lang und stehen etwa 2,5 mm heraus.

Ich habe sowas bisher nur bei Handy und so äähnlich bei Notebookakku gesehen.

Weiss jemand wo ich günstig solche Stecker oder günstig Kabel für bekomme?
Im Conrad, Bürklin und im Recihelt Katalog habe ich sie nicht gefunden.


----------



## Unreg istriert (14 April 2006)

Suche mal auf http://de.farnell.com/jsp/home/homepage.jsp


----------



## maxi (23 April 2006)

Gefunden !!

http://www.mercateo.com/p/115-650447/LED_Kabelsatz_Stecker_Stecker_WU_VB_KS15_15CM_.html

100 Stecker 53 Euro.

Wo bekommt man für paar Euro eien Zange für Her? Flachbandkabel
Der Hersteller (nehme an die kaufen die aus den USA da sie dort hin nicht verkaufen) verlangt für die Zange 400 Euro


----------

